
US, UK and Canada claim Russia tried to hack coronavirus vaccine research - Fiveplus
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-53429506
======
Fiveplus
[PDF] Direct link to report: [https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/files/Advisory-
APT29-targets-COVID-1...](https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/files/Advisory-
APT29-targets-COVID-19-vaccine-development.pdf)

